# Need help with replacement nib...



## brownsfn2 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a pressimo fountain pen kit from PSI.  The person that just bought it would like the nib upgraded to one of the Heritance nibs I have.  I have the small size medium point heritance nibs from Exotics.  They look identical in size to the nib that came with the pen.  The original nib sits nice and tight against the feed and does not easily come out.  The replacement heritance nib sits in there loosely.  Can anyone give me some advice as to how to adjust it to make it tighter?  When he writes with it the nib is going to sink in further and the end of the feed will be too close to the end of the nib.

Hope this makes sense...


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 5, 2012)

I am listening as well.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 5, 2012)

Very gently spread the wings just a smidgen ( a very tech word)  this should make it sit between the feed and housing better. My concern is that the heritance nibs do fit well on most of the component sets sold but as I'm not familiar with the pressimo (sp) fountain pen kit from PSI we might have a slimer feed.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow.  It worked. 

Thanks so much.  I examined the feed and it does look slimmer than a feed on the Jr series for example.  I also thought it looked flimsier (if that makes sens).  I am not so sure I will choose this kit again.  I have not been too happy with its fit with the blank either.  I struggled with it at first.

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you Roy.  It sounds like a reasonable "solution".

I hope this works, I have always preferred to know what kits we could accommodate and which were different.  Please keep us informed on this.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 5, 2012)

I had a feeling that it would fit tighter, now the only problem could be flow so yes keep us informed, as spreading the wings could gap around the feed and now that you said it might be slimmer this might give flow problems so please test this and let us know.


----------

